# Anyone using a Harmony Remote with a 622 ?



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

After I got my XBOX360, I picked up a Harmony 360 Remote. It took a few calls, and about six hours to get it set up to control all my components correctly (Stereo receiver, HDTV, HDREceiver/DVD Player, and Dish 921 receiver), but after it was set up correctly, it works like a champ. One button to go from everything off to watching SAT, or watching DVD, or playing 360, or whatever.
I'm just hoping the 622 set up goes smoothly.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Someone mentioned somewhere that there actually is a profile already on the harmony site for the 622. I have a Harmony 880. Very happy with mine and I am not anticipating any issues with moving to a 622.

I would be suprised if there were.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

That's what I was hoping to hear. I didn't want to be the Guinea Pig for creating the 622 profile. Should be relatively painless if the profile is there.
The only issue I've had was getting my TV to "Jump" directly to HDMI from one of the other input sources. Had to program it to go to DVI and then move one up to HDMI. It jumps directly to the other inputs fine. (I'm using a DVI to HDMI adapter with my 921, so I don't know if that was keeping the HDMI port from being seen as active or not, since it skips inactive input options). Maybe the 622's true HDMI connection will help.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I already had my Harmony 880 set up for my 721. When I got my 622 I put it where the 721 was. I thought that I would have to set up my Harmony for the 622, but, to my suprise, it worked fine with the 721 setup. I just wish that Harmony would let us re-name devices.


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

I have a Harmony 659 set up with my 622. Works great.


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

Bill R said:


> I already had my Harmony 880 set up for my 721. When I got my 622 I put it where the 721 was. I thought that I would have to set up my Harmony for the 622, but, to my suprise, it worked fine with the 721 setup. I just wish that Harmony would let us re-name devices.


You can rename devices with the 880. Just have to poke around in the setup pages. I did it with mine. Just don't remember where I found the page.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

steelhorse said:


> You can rename devices with the 880. Just have to poke around in the setup pages. I did it with mine. Just don't remember where I found the page.


Thanks. I had not been to the Harmony site in a while. In their current software you can pick "more options" for the device, then "rename" to change the name of the device that is displayed on the remote.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah, I should have left my harmony set for the 522 DVR as it worked the same on the 622. I switched it and there are several buttons that are incorrectly programmed by the Harmony site, including the DVR button! I have to "relearn" it before I could reach my saved programs...They also don't have the "format" or "*" button which is pretty important, so I had to have it learn that one as well.

Bottom line, it still needs refining, but is there.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Yeah, I used the four XBOX buttons on my remote to manually map Guide, DVR, Format, and HD/SD on my 921 setup. If everything seems to work correctly, I may just keep that profile for my 622, as I'm used to where everything is.


----------



## chiefclerk (Apr 2, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Someone mentioned somewhere that there actually is a profile already on the harmony site for the 622. I have a Harmony 880. Very happy with mine and I am not anticipating any issues with moving to a 622.
> 
> I would be suprised if there were.


Ron,
Which of the Harmony 880 buttons provides access to the PVR, DVR?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I have the DVR button setup as a additional function in the LCD area of the 880.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

chiefclerk said:


> Ron,
> Which of the Harmony 880 buttons provides access to the PVR, DVR?


I have one on the LCD extra area and also programmed the pound key to be "DVR", as it is easier to push with one hand...


----------



## chiefclerk (Apr 2, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> I have the DVR button setup as a additional function in the LCD area of the 880.


Jason:

Did you have to program the PVR function through the button customization process on the Harmony Remote site? It strikes me as odd that the standard 622 profile does not anticipate this requirement.

chiefclerk


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

chiefclerk said:


> Jason:
> 
> Did you have to program the PVR function through the button customization process on the Harmony Remote site? It strikes me as odd that the standard 622 profile does not anticipate this requirement.
> 
> chiefclerk


The standard 622 profile has a DVR button, but remember that Harmony remotes are activity based...so the "watch TV" activity will need to be customized for the buttons you most use... If you chose "device mode" then chose the PVR and it is set up fairly well...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

chiefclerk said:


> Ron,
> Which of the Harmony 880 buttons provides access to the PVR, DVR?


I also did what Jason did with my 921 and 721 setup. Created a LCD button to do the PVR. Also added one for DishHome


----------



## Chop-Chop (Mar 8, 2006)

My 622 works like a champ with the Harmony 659. I noticed some of the commands were missing like format for example (probably I got one of the first profiles) but one can just easily add/learn them if needed.


----------

